# Atlanta Hawks Game Thread



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

The first pre-season game is tonight vs. Cleveland. It is only pre-season, but Kyle Korver is listed in the starting line-up which is a nice surprise. I was worried he wouldn't be ready to start the season.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

11 points, 4 rebounds and 2 steals against scrubs, but still good signs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651931130673795072


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Game 1 vs. Detroit tonight



> The Atlanta Hawks reported Oct. 27 the club sold-out its fourth consecutive opening night at Phillips Arena.
> 
> “Including the 2015 NBA Playoffs, the Hawks have now sold out 20 consecutive games,” the team reported. “During the 2014-15 season, Atlanta experienced the largest increase in attendance in the NBA and established team records for single-game and group sales.”


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

ATLien said:


> Game 1 vs. Detroit tonight


Pistons 106
Hawks 94

I actually didn't think Atlanta played that bad in this one. Detroit was always going to be a tough match-up because of Andre Drummond and they made more uncontested shots than Atlanta did.

Game 2 vs. New York tonight and is on TNT so it would be nice to get a good win when the rest of the country is watching.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hawks 114
Wizards 99

Imagine that, this team is still very good. They haven't lost since Game 1 and ESPN still will give us no love. The next five games are: Minnesota, New Orleans, Boston, Utah and Brooklyn. All winnable


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

The Hawks are 8-2 through the first ten games. It is hard to complain with the team's performance up to this point. Teague and Millsap are on pace for career years.

BTW: Al Horford attempted 36 three pointers in the regular season last year and he's already matched that through ten games. Although his percentage is about the same.


----------

